# Chemicals



## journeyman (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay I've wanted to post this for a while just to get opinions and with a paycheck apporaching seem like the right time since I'll have money.

*What chemicals are best for the darkroom I'm setting up?
*This includes For Film:
Develper
Stop
Fix 
Clear

And for the print:
Developer
Stop
Fix

The type of Shooting I do Is all Black and White 35mm.  Mostly landscpaes So I want No a lot of grain and High Acutance (I think that's the word)

I shoot tmax 100 ussually

I have previously used D-76 for film devlopment with a water stop bath ande can't remeber the rest

And for prints I used Dektol

Okay Opinions On any of the information provided would br great thanks.  If you think somethings missing or If I need something different for my situation feel free to let me know.


----------



## Torus34 (Jul 15, 2006)

Unless you have a good reason to do otherwise, start with the manufacturer's recommendations. It will give you a good base line to compare other stuff against. The only specific recommendations I'll make are Dektol [It's as close to a universal print developer as you can get], any major brand acetic acid stop bath [instead of just water] and plain old Kodak fixer.


----------



## Solarize (Jul 15, 2006)

journeyman said:
			
		

> I want No a lot of grain and High Acutance (I think that's the word)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yep.  I'd recomend rodinal for that.


----------



## journeyman (Jul 16, 2006)

How do you feel about Kodak D-23 I hear it has Sodium Sulfide to produce fine grain yet with a short enough devolpment time to keep a higher acutance

This was sourced from an Ansel Adams book


----------

